# Spinning- Moldy/Musty Smelling Wool



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Good Morning! 

So happy - I just found this Spinning, Weaving and Dyeing group! I'm also in the Knitting and Crocheting Forum. Besides knitting and crocheting, I also weave and I just acquired a new-to-me Ashford Traditional spinning wheel and want to learn to spin so I can use it in my weavings.

My problem is this: a friend gave me a huge amount of wool that she said she'd cleaned and carded/combed(?) and that she had stored for years in a plastic tote in an outbuilding. She knew I wanted to save money on wool while I was learning to spin. One of the bags of wool still feels a little greasy to me and has a moldy odor (not a sheep odor) as well as uncombed tangled-looking areas and yellowish spots (ish) here and there. My friend told me to just rewash it with Dawn and comb out the tangled ends with dog brushes. What??? I have no idea how to do that! I have spent hours on line researching this and can't get a definitive answer on whether I'll be able to remove that moldy smell not to mention the immense amount of work it will be for me to re-wash all this wool. I've not brought the wool into my home yet as I have allergies and want to avoid moldy things. The wool has no obvious patches of mold but definitely smells moldy. I'm new to all this and completely overwhelmed. I don't have the experience, equipment or room to handle all this wool unless I could wash it in small batches.

Can mold spores be killed by washing? Or should I just throw it away? I hate to hurt her feelings, but I had no idea she was giving me wool that wasn't ready to spin or that it could be a health hazard. Sorry this has been so long. I'd really appreciate your help and advice. Thank you so much!:sm02:


----------



## tetonbjb (May 12, 2015)

Welcome to spinning. What you are dealing with is another aspect of fiber art, fiber processing. After the wool is sheared from the sheep, it must be washed and rinsed repeatedly, then combed. As to your current dilemma, I would suggest baby steps. Concentrate on learning and enjoying spinning. Buy an inexpensive, ready to spin "top" of a friendly fiber like merino wool. Play with it. Don't feel bad if your yarn is lumpy. Just relax and learn. 
As to the stash of wool from your friend, either set it aside until you are ready to learn to wash and comb or discard it. 
As to the mold, the most reliable cleaner is chloride bleach. The wool would need to be rewatched with a dilute bleach added. Danger--this may release mold spores so protect yourself
If it were me, I would get some ready to spin top and concentrate on playing with it.


----------



## tetonbjb (May 12, 2015)

Sorry, autocorrect got me. The wool would need to be "re washed"


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you!



tetonbjb said:


> Welcome to spinning. What you are dealing with is another aspect of fiber art, fiber processing. After the wool is sheared from the sheep, it must be washed and rinsed repeatedly, then combed. As to your current dilemma, I would suggest baby steps. Concentrate on learning and enjoying spinning. Buy an inexpensive, ready to spin "top" of a friendly fiber like merino wool. Play with it. Don't feel bad if your yarn is lumpy. Just relax and learn.
> As to the stash of wool from your friend, either set it aside until you are ready to learn to wash and comb or discard it.
> As to the mold, the most reliable cleaner is chloride bleach. The wool would need to be rewatched with a dilute bleach added. Danger--this may release mold spores so protect yourself
> If it were me, I would get some ready to spin top and concentrate on playing with it.


My problem is this: a friend gave me a huge amount of wool that she said she'd cleaned and carded/combed(?) and that she had stored for years in a plastic tote in an outbuilding. She knew I wanted to save money on wool while I was learning to spin. One of the bags of wool still feels a little greasy to me and has a moldy odor (not a sheep odor) as well as uncombed tangled-looking areas and yellowish spots (ish) here and there. My friend told me to just rewash it with Dawn and comb out the tangled ends with dog brushes. What??? I have no idea how to do that! I have spent hours on line researching this and can't get a definitive answer on whether I'll be able to remove that moldy smell not to mention the immense amount of work it will be for me to re-wash all this wool. I've not brought the wool into my home yet as I have allergies and want to avoid moldy things. The wool has no obvious patches of mold but definitely smells moldy. I'm new to all this and completely overwhelmed. I don't have the experience, equipment or room to handle all this wool unless I could wash it in small batches.

Can mold spores be killed by washing? Or should I just throw it away? I hate to hurt her feelings, but I had no idea she was giving me wool that wasn't ready to spin or that it could be a health hazard. Sorry this has been so long. I'd really appreciate your help and advice. Thank you so much! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

The mistake I made when I started spinning was to buy some cheap fiber. It was kind of matted together and very hard to draft. You will have better results if you buy some nice fluffy, easy to draft fiber already prepared. If you live near Gaithersburg, MD, we could get together to spin.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

amoamarone said:


> The mistake I made when I started spinning was to buy some cheap fiber. It was kind of matted together and very hard to draft. You will have better results if you buy some nice fluffy, easy to draft fiber already prepared. If you live near Gaithersburg, MD, we could get together to spin.


Thank you. I shouldn't have brought it home. She was trying to be kind and I didn't want to offend her. Live and learn. :sm01:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

margotschmitz said:


> Thank you. I shouldn't have brought it home. She was trying to be kind and I didn't want to offend her. Live and learn. :sm01:


You could try pulling off a hunk of wool that is not as smelly and discolored, and washing that to see if the smell comes out. As much wool as you describe having there, even rescuing a portion of it will be significant.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

amoamarone said:


> The mistake I made when I started spinning was to buy some cheap fiber. It was kind of matted together and very hard to draft. You will have better results if you buy some nice fluffy, easy to draft fiber already prepared. If you live near Gaithersburg, MD, we could get together to spin.


Wish I lived closer. I'm in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. :sm01:


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

That's what I thought. I've got three bags of wool, each one is 33 gallon size ! I'd rather not waste any of it if I can safely use it and not risk endangering my allergies. Also I've never washed, combed or carded wool. I don't want to ruin it. Small batches it is, thanks!



painthoss said:


> You could try pulling off a hunk of wool that is not as smelly and discolored, and washing that to see if the smell comes out. As much wool as you describe having there, even rescuing a portion of it will be significant.


 :sm01:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it just one of the bags that is like this? Or all three? 

I am not an expert on this, I've only processed fleece twice, but this is what I would do with my limited knowledge and resources. Hopefully those with more experience and knowledge will answer you too! 

First thing - get some yard bags (the big paper bags for leaves) and transfer the wool into those and out of the plastic bags. Wear a face mask and vinyl gloves if you need. Set the bags outside on sunny days to help it air out. 

Second - get some good processed fiber or roving for your learning. 

If you want to try to salvage this wool (and I have no idea if you can or not) - when you get some warm, sunny days up there, take an arm-full, submerge it in warm water and Dawn dish soap (I've used shampoo, too) in a big plastic tub, gently move it around (you don't want to felt it with too much agitation), move it to another tub with clean water of the same temp, let it soak for a while, put clean water in the first tub, and rinse it there. Then spread it out on an old screen or drying mesh to dry. If it the odor comes out, you would probably be okay using it. 

Check around and see if there is a spinning guild in the area - maybe someone has some cards or combs you could borrow if the fiber can be rescued. Yes, it is a lot of work, but I find it to be a bit therapeutic, too. 

Finally - August 16 ~ 20th, 2017 make a road trip south to the Michigan Fiber Festival in Allegan! I hope to be there again. Lots of workshops/classes, vendors, competitions and demonstrations.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a lot of wool and I agree that out of three bags, you can no doubt save a lot. You may end up with a lot of great spinning wool. One thing I was told was not to close the bags but leave open to air out. 

I also agree....get some nice roving to learn on. I also have an Ashford Traditional and learned on that. Take your time learning and have fun. Everyone here will help you....I would not have been able to do it without the help and encouragement I have received here. Down the road when you are comfortable with your new craft, you will be able to tackle all the wool. Little by little.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you Reba!

The moldy smell is in all 3 bags. I have them outside on my covered back porch for now. Here in the U.P, it's still too cold & windy to work on it outside, but I'll try to find those paper bags and get it out of the plastic today. Then I'll try to process this outside when weather permits. Sadly, I don't know of any spinning guilds near me so I'll be watching a lot of Youtube videos. I hope I can get to the Fiber Festival!!! Thanks again.


Reba1 said:


> Is it just one of the bags that is like this? Or all three?
> 
> I am not an expert on this, I've only processed fleece twice, but this is what I would do with my limited knowledge and resources. Hopefully those with more experience and knowledge will answer you too!
> 
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi again Reba,

I got the paper lawn bags as you suggested and just finished getting the wool out of the plastic bags. I think I heard it take a deep cleansing breath. Thanks again, Margot'



Reba1 said:


> Is it just one of the bags that is like this? Or all three?
> 
> I am not an expert on this, I've only processed fleece twice, but this is what I would do with my limited knowledge and resources. Hopefully those with more experience and knowledge will answer you too!
> 
> ...


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

margotschmitz said:


> Hi again Reba,
> 
> I got the paper lawn bags as you suggested and just finished getting the wool out of the plastic bags. I think I heard it take a deep cleansing breath. Thanks again, Margot'


Wow, Margot, you are what I call motivated!! Go girl. :sm24: Have fun with the wool and keep us posted.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for the encouragement!



Cdambro said:


> That is a lot of wool and I agree that out of three bags, you can no doubt save a lot. You may end up with a lot of great spinning wool. One thing I was told was not to close the bags but leave open to air out.
> 
> I also agree....get some nice roving to learn on. I also have an Ashford Traditional and learned on that. Take your time learning and have fun. Everyone here will help you....I would not have been able to do it without the help and encouragement I have received here. Down the road when you are comfortable with your new craft, you will be able to tackle all the wool. Little by little.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I agreed with others, wash a small amount. I would definitely add a little beach to the wash water for potential mold. Be sure the fiber is completely dry. I would not out back into the sane bag that it was in. Both the plastic or paper. Use fresh paper bags or as I do, I use old pillow cases.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you!



wordancer said:


> I agreed with others, wash a small amount. I would definitely add a little beach to the wash water for potential mold. Be sure the fiber is completely dry. I would not out back into the sane bag that it was in. Both the plastic or paper. Use fresh paper bags or as I do, I use old pillow cases.


 :sm01:


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Hi I am also in the u.p. I have the sheep but totally new at spinning. I was wondering if the lady you received the wool from tried to wash it and put it in the plastic still wet? No fiber festivals near where I live. Yarn store 45 minutes away lady the spins alpaca. I asked about wool and she said no. Good luck with learning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

While you are waiting to get your roving practice your spinning. With out any wool just pedal easy connect the wheel and pedal see if you can start it just with your feet and stop it the same way. Then take some store bought yarn and put it on the wheel learn the way it pulls When your roving gets here you will have some knowledge of your wheel. Have you oiled your wheel and checked everything out to make sure it works. Use wood wax on the wood parts. Look on line for the up keep on spinning wheels see if there are any parts you need. I bought 2 of everything to have around the house just in case.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Try taking a mesh bag (found in laundry section of big box stores) and fill it about halfway, loosely, withsome wool. Then wash as stated above. Be careful with the bleach - it's hard on wool. In final rinse, add a glug of white vinegar. That will neutralize the bleach pH. Let dry outside, in the bag is OK, fluff occasionally to get the middle dry. Set in full sun if you can. Sunshine will kill any mold, if it remains (let's hope not)


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello,

My friend said she dried the wool on a sweater drying rack. But it's been stored in a plastic tote for years in an outbuilding, so who knows?



not enough yarn said:


> Hi I am also in the u.p. I have the sheep but totally new at spinning. I was wondering if the lady you received the wool from tried to wash it and put it in the plastic still wet? No fiber festivals near where I live. Yarn store 45 minutes away lady the spins alpaca. I asked about wool and she said no. Good luck with learning.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello,

Thank you, that's great advice!



mama879 said:


> While you are waiting to get your roving practice your spinning. With out any wool just pedal easy connect the wheel and pedal see if you can start it just with your feet and stop it the same way. Then take some store bought yarn and put it on the wheel learn the way it pulls When your roving gets here you will have some knowledge of your wheel. Have you oiled your wheel and checked everything out to make sure it works. Use wood wax on the wood parts. Look on line for the up keep on spinning wheels see if there are any parts you need. I bought 2 of everything to have around the house just in case.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you, I appreciate it.



BirchPoint said:


> Try taking a mesh bag (found in laundry section of big box stores) and fill it about halfway, loosely, withsome wool. Then wash as stated above. Be careful with the bleach - it's hard on wool. In final rinse, add a glug of white vinegar. That will neutralize the bleach pH. Let dry outside, in the bag is OK, fluff occasionally to get the middle dry. Set in full sun if you can. Sunshine will kill any mold, if it remains (let's hope not)


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I take them out of plastic and spread it on a sheet or a rack( oven racks work good) spray it with white vinegar and place it in the sun I use pillow cases to store mine with bars of soap in them.I can say I have processed the gosh awful fleeces from the Aggie school and that's what I did with old smelly moldy fleece even works with books put it in the sun alllllll day or until the smell is gone Enjoy your Ashford I have two of those and a Country Craftsman and I weave also . The KP girls are very helpful you have come to the right place we are good at corrupting you on your new found craft!!!!


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

JuneB said:


> I take them out of plastic and spread it on a sheet or a rack( oven racks work good) spray it with white vinegar and place it in the sun I use pillow cases to store mine with bars of soap in them.I can say I have processed the gosh awful fleeces from the Aggie school and that's what I did with old smelly moldy fleece even works with books put it in the sun alllllll day or until the smell is gone Enjoy your Ashford I have two of those and a Country Craftsman and I weave also . The KP girls are very helpful you have come to the right place we are good at corrupting you on your new found craft!!!!


Thank you June! Everyone is so nice and helpful.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I had a cone of yarn that had a musty smell from our basement at the old house. It wasn't real strong but there.
I did go ahead and knit with it. The shawl I made with it was then soaked in tepid water with vinegar for a while.
Then rinsed and soaked again with baby shampoo with conditioner in it. Rinsed and blocked outside and set in the
sun to dry. There is no musty smell on it at all. Of course I sneezed through the making of the shawl. Should have
rewound and washed the yarn first. This was Shetland wool.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I would not use bleach. too much and it will damage the fiber. Vinegar could be used, but washing and a good airing should work. You might want to look at Spinning today and other on line resources for fiber prep


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Debiknit said:


> I had a cone of yarn that had a musty smell from our basement at the old house. It wasn't real strong but there.
> I did go ahead and knit with it. The shawl I made with it was then soaked in tepid water with vinegar for a while.
> Then rinsed and soaked again with baby shampoo with conditioner in it. Rinsed and blocked outside and set in the
> sun to dry. There is no musty smell on it at all. Of course I sneezed through the making of the shawl. Should have
> rewound and washed the yarn first. This was Shetland wool.


Thank you!


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you, good advice!



lovey said:


> I would not use bleach. too much and it will damage the fiber. Vinegar could be used, but washing and a good airing should work. You might want to look at Spinning today and other on line resources for fiber prep


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

May I ask where you are located at in the U.P.?


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

As a last resort, you could send it off to a mill where they will do all the processing and return rovings to you to spin. That does cost money but does save time.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm in Iron Mountain.



not enough yarn said:


> May I ask where you are located at in the U.P.?


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Interesting. I'll check into that, thank you.



janetec said:


> As a last resort, you could send it off to a mill where they will do all the processing and return rovings to you to spin. That does cost money but does save time.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

White vinegar will kill mold spores. I would wear a face mask and work outdoors with this. Work in small batches.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you!



sockyarn said:


> White vinegar will kill mold spores. I would wear a face mask and work outdoors with this. Work in small batches.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

The place my MIL sent her wool to be processed was in Frankenmuth​. Costly but that's what she wanted. It was not to far from where she lived. I don't know of any in Wisconsin as it would most likely be closer than Frankenmuth if you went that way with cleaning the wool. I know there is a wool festival in Jefferson/Madison to far for me as I live three hours farther north than you. There is a wool co-op some where around you. Friend of my daughter's mom belongs to it. They send in wool and get so much back but not guaranteed to get your own back. I have Merino wool and I would want mine back. There are not very many Merinos in the U.P..


----------



## fergus (May 19, 2011)

Margot...I store wool worsted weight yarn in rubbermaid bins in my unheated and damp garage. Most of it is fine but a few of the coned yarns and one particular dyelot of some skeined yarn got moldy. Why a few were affected and the rest perfectly fine, I'll never know. But when I asked here on KP about saving the yarn, someone suggested washing it in a solution of water and Tea Tree oil and hanging in the sun to dry. It seemed to work just fine. I know it's probably a lot easier to wash yarn than un-spun wool, but it might be something to try. I don't particularly care for the smell of Tea Tree, very medicinal-smelling, but I certainly have an appreciation for how it saved my yarn.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

The owner of Blackberry Ridge Woolen Mill here in Wisconsin says she found Tide to be the best for washing. Sounds like your wool might not have been skirted. That means soiled parts, vegetable matter, coarse areas are all removed before processing.When washing you soak the wool, mesh bags are good. You can use very hot water as long as you use the same temperature all the way through. NO AGITATION. Soak, then spin dry. Remove wool , fill wash machine with rinse water, soak spin, repeat until water is clear. I suggest doing a small amount and then check to see if the wool is worth using. How long is the staple. Does it have good crimp. Is it brittle and breaks easily. It may not be worth the effort. Dirty, greasy wool is a magnet for moths. I would say putting it in a paper bag is an invitation. If you could post a picture of the fleece we may be able to give you more helpful advice. Oh, and for your first trys on your wheel, trp plying two strands of cheap knitting worsted. Acrylic etc. is fine. You will quickly learn the treadle and drafting and winding on the bobbin before you add controlling the roving or rolag of fleece. I wish you joy in this new experience.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

not enough yarn said:


> The place my MIL sent her wool to be processed was in Frankenmuth . Costly but that's what she wanted. It was not to far from where she lived. I don't know of any in Wisconsin as it would most likely be closer than Frankenmuth if you went that way with cleaning the wool. I know there is a wool festival in Jefferson/Madison to far for me as I live three hours farther north than you. There is a wool co-op some where around you. Friend of my daughter's mom belongs to it. They send in wool and get so much back but not guaranteed to get your own back. I have Merino wool and I would want mine back. There are not very many Merinos in the U.P..


Thank you!


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

henhouse2011 said:


> The owner of Blackberry Ridge Woolen Mill here in Wisconsin says she found Tide to be the best for washing. Sounds like your wool might not have been skirted. That means soiled parts, vegetable matter, coarse areas are all removed before processing.When washing you soak the wool, mesh bags are good. You can use very hot water as long as you use the same temperature all the way through. NO AGITATION. Soak, then spin dry. Remove wool , fill wash machine with rinse water, soak spin, repeat until water is clear. I suggest doing a small amount and then check to see if the wool is worth using. How long is the staple. Does it have good crimp. Is it brittle and breaks easily. It may not be worth the effort. Dirty, greasy wool is a magnet for moths. I would say putting it in a paper bag is an invitation. If you could post a picture of the fleece we may be able to give you more helpful advice. Oh, and for your first trys on your wheel, trp plying two strands of cheap knitting worsted. Acrylic etc. is fine. You will quickly learn the treadle and drafting and winding on the bobbin before you add controlling the roving or rolag of fleece. I wish you joy in this new experience.


Thank you!


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

fergus said:


> Margot...I store wool worsted weight yarn in rubbermaid bins in my unheated and damp garage. Most of it is fine but a few of the coned yarns and one particular dyelot of some skeined yarn got moldy. Why a few were affected and the rest perfectly fine, I'll never know. But when I asked here on KP about saving the yarn, someone suggested washing it in a solution of water and Tea Tree oil and hanging in the sun to dry. It seemed to work just fine. I know it's probably a lot easier to wash yarn than un-spun wool, but it might be something to try. I don't particularly care for the smell of Tea Tree, very medicinal-smelling, but I certainly have an appreciation for how it saved my yarn.


Thank you!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

If the fleece has been stored in plastic for number of years, then it will have deteriorated and the fibres will have become weak and brittle. Washing it will not cure this - might cure the smell, but the resultant fibre still would not be worth spinning, especially for a beginner,as it would break easily and produce an unlovely and very brittle yarn. I would do as someone else suggested and acquire an inexpensive 'top' or roving to practice with and discreetly dispense with the wool your friend gave you. You could also acquire raw fleece (not necessarily a whole one, but a few hundred grams) and wash and card that to learn how to process raw wool.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you. This deterioration problem is good to know about.

.


spinninggill said:


> If the fleece has been stored in plastic for number of years, then it will have deteriorated and the fibres will have become weak and brittle. Washing it will not cure this - might cure the smell, but the resultant fibre still would not be worth spinning, especially for a beginner,as it would break easily and produce an unlovely and very brittle yarn. I would do as someone else suggested and acquire an inexpensive 'top' or roving to practice with and discreetly dispense with the wool your friend gave you. You could also acquire raw fleece (not necessarily a whole one, but a few hundred grams) and wash and card that to learn how to process raw wool.


----------



## jackdigger (Apr 26, 2012)

I would take a small handful of fleece put it in a bowl with some dish soap with very hot water let it soak 15 mins sqeeze out the water and rinse in again hot water, you could add some hair conditioner sqeeze out water and roll in an old towel, you should be able to tell if it is worth saving without having to wash a whole lot, leave it to dry it should be nice and clean smell nice and not fall apart when you tug on it, if it is ok I would do a small amount at a time untill the weather is better. If it is not good just be honest with your friend and say you are sorry but it is to old to save and you didn't want to risk setting off alergies, I too react to mould it is horrid. You can comb the wool with a metal dog comb or pet brush with the metal pins, if the fleece is good you could even spin it by fluffing it up with your fingers, check Youtube there are videos for preparing fiber for Spinning. Enjoy your spinning.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you so much!



jackdigger said:


> I would take a small handful of fleece put it in a bowl with some dish soap with very hot water let it soak 15 mins sqeeze out the water and rinse in again hot water, you could add some hair conditioner sqeeze out water and roll in an old towel, you should be able to tell if it is worth saving without having to wash a whole lot, leave it to dry it should be nice and clean smell nice and not fall apart when you tug on it, if it is ok I would do a small amount at a time untill the weather is better. If it is not good just be honest with your friend and say you are sorry but it is to old to save and you didn't want to risk setting off alergies, I too react to mould it is horrid. You can comb the wool with a metal dog comb or pet brush with the metal pins, if the fleece is good you could even spin it by fluffing it up with your fingers, check Youtube there are videos for preparing fiber for Spinning. Enjoy your spinning.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

When you get the fleece washed and dried and ready to spin, you can use a hand dog comb - it looks likes a mini rake with a handle and strong teeth. You can find them at Walmart in the pet section for less than $5. If your wool has a decent staple, just grab a small handful in the middle of the staple, hold on tight and use the rake to comb the ends open, turn around and do the other end..takes time, but does A nice job.


----------



## margotschmitz (Feb 25, 2017)

quote=Bummy]When you get the fleece washed and dried and ready to spin, you can use a hand dog comb - it looks likes a mini rake with a handle and strong teeth. You can find them at Walmart in the pet section for less than $5. If your wool has a decent staple, just grab a small handful in the middle of the staple, hold on tight and use the rake to comb the ends open, turn around and do the other end..takes time, but does A nice job.[/quote]

Thank you.


----------

